# 16 Blocks



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If Eddie doesn't just slam drive you crazy in this one... you have good nerves. He never shut up. I spent nearly the entire movie waiting for Jack to look him in the eye and tell him to "SHUT THE **** UP! (naturally expected worse language).... or turn around and knock the **** out of him. If I could have muted his voice in the movie, I would have.

This movie doesn't waste time getting right into the storyline... but watch out for the plot holes, it has its share. I found myself asking why didn't they do this and that quite frequently, but I guess they needed to try to make a movie.

So Jack (Bruce Willis) is a drunk on his last days of being on the police force and obviously one of those who screws up regularly. He gets selected (intentionally as best I can figure) to escort a witness (motor mouth Eddie), 16 blocks from the precinct to the court room and he only has a couple hours to get there. Eddie's gonna testify against several police officers and mess up a lot of peoples lives so you know they gonna be after him before he can get to court. Of course Jack ain't cooperating with them. It's a run, hide and shoot from there.

It's pretty much a live 2 hour movie of sorts. Very predictable even with the plot holes.

This was merely a rental for me... no way I'll buy it and I have no idea what whoever was thinkin' when they released it on HD-DVD. Certainly no way I'll spend that much on it.

It wasn't just terrible, but too many problems for me.

Nothing special about PQ or SQ... IMO. Eddie wouldn't shut up long enough to notice anything else. Really, the guy was a total distraction.

Oh... I guess the best part for me was the ending... it was finally over. Actually I did like the last few minutes the best.

I suppose I can muster up :2stars:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I think you may have misrepresented Jack a bit here, don’t get me wrong, I am pretty much on-board with the rest of your critique, but I think the audience was suppose to read in a bit more of Jack's implied character.

Personally, my take on it was that he was, if not one of the "made-men", he was definitely up and coming. A "no nonsense, get things done, kick ***, take names later" kind of guy, then the "incident" (for spoiler-purposes I will not reveal the "incident"). So he broke rules to get the bad-guys (ends justifying the means) but after that he lost his faith so to speak, turned to the bottle, and developed into the "screw-up".


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I suppose you could definitely see how at one time he was a tough guy. I should not have implied he had always been a screw-up.

Good summation you did on Jack... [insert into my review in place of "and obviously one of those who screws up regularly"]. :T


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I've only seen the first 20 or so minutes of the movie. I need to go back and watch it. I liked what I saw.

I'm a huge Bruce fan.


----------

